# Jen Psaki blames the border crises on Trump



## Goldwing

I cannot believe her nose has not surpassed Pinnoccios'









Biden's Big Border Lie


Jen Psaki falsely claims that the current border crisis is Trump's fault.



patriotpost.us


----------



## RK3369

I’m sick to death of the Biden administration already.


----------



## Jeb Stuart

Lol, For God sake, the Dog has gone from just not answering to now, just out right lying. So Jan, how the "F" do you do the math? Why did Sleepy Joe not even admit there was a crisis for about three months after he crushed all of Trumps Border policies that contained the amount of illegals coming in? Why the "F" are the actual Border Guards cursing Biden and his stupidity, recklessness, lack of Concern, and why the "F" did he appoint a Middle School Brat VP as "Czar" of the "crisis" which he did not know was a F'ing crisis. And where the "F" is the stupid, worthless Dog called Kamalya? On her damn knees again? And speaking of the VP Brat, why has she become so FAT?


----------



## Goldwing

Jeb Stuart said:


> Lol, For God sake, the Dog has gone from just not answering to now, just out right lying. So Jan, how the "F" do you do the math? Why did Sleepy Joe not even admit there was a crisis for about three months after he crushed all of Trumps Border policies that contained the amount of illegals coming in? Why the "F" are the actual Border Guards cursing Biden and his stupidity, recklessness, lack of Concern, and why the "F" did he appoint a Middle School Brat VP as "Czar" of the "crisis" which he did not know was a F'ing crisis. And where the "F" is the stupid, worthless Dog called Kamalya? On her damn knees again? And speaking of the VP Brat, why has she become so FAT?


Listening to someone who chooses to name herself she's like our B.F.F tell lies as if we are all as stupid as her boss. 
I anticipate the house of mirrors that the Biden Administrations' press secretary uses to write her slanted rhetoric in may not last.
It would sure help if all of the fake phony journalists would re-connect with reality.


----------



## Jeb Stuart




----------



## bear1998

Jeb Stuart said:


>


AND ONE TIME AT BAND CAMP I STUCK MY FLUTE UP .......


----------



## Jeb Stuart

What the F""? Why is the reported having such a incredulous LOOK on his Face? Watch the video below and you will see him interviewing a total buffoon! And to think this demented jerk is actually the Leader of the Free world. .



*



*


----------



## Jeb Stuart

Lol, they are losing it more every day. Bidens rating sinking, CNN and all their crap sinking. Trump come out and crowds cheer, Trump points out how Jake Tapper and CNN are losers. Even Libs can see they have made a big mistake. Jen making statements like this is so DESPERATE.


----------

